# menopur side effects



## picklet (Aug 16, 2011)

hello i hope someone can help me ? I am on my first ever ivf cycle and started stims last night 6 vials of menopur about 2 hours later i started shivering violently ,i am really cold, feel sick and have horrific diarrhoea sorry for the tmi but i feel awful and don't know what to do at the moment i just want to cancel everything but df wants us to continue what should i do i cant face this for ten days ?


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Picklet I was on 4 vials 1st time ivf and didn't have any side effects but tiredness and few headaches if that's any help. Maybe ur unlucky in getting a bug at same time? I'd call ur clinic to ask them! Hope u feel better soon x


----------



## Nic99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Picklet,

I am a bit of a veteran when it comes to Menopur.  I have had 6 cycles of OI which all invovled taking menopur over 3-4 weeks with the does increasing over each week but the most I ever took was 3 vials.  I have had one full cycle of IVF and again took menopur, 3 vials for 12 days.  I would say that I have had many weird and wonderful side effects so I know how you feel !  
Obviously everybody reacts differently and I dont know if you have had many fertility drugs before so that you know how your body reacts.  My symptoms have included sickness, bad headaches, dizziness, bloatedness, tiredness, diarrohea, wind etc etc!!!  I actually over stimulated on the IVF cycle and had two days in bed throwing up, shivering and generally feeling unwell.  I hope all of this does not scare you, it does get a bit easier and I would say stick with it if you can. The good thing is that everything goes back to normally once the cycle is over. 6 vials seems high so I am not surprised you feel unwell.
If you are worried then you should definitely contact your clinic.

Hang in there


----------



## picklet (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Nic & Kirsty thanks for both your replies   I ended up at the emergency room last night and they just gave me some anti sickness tablets and said they thought I had ohss maybe !! I don't think so after one dose anyway I took my menopur about three hours late and spoke to my clinic today who said don't worry about 3 hours and they thought it was maybe a bug and not to worry about not eating and the side effects . I have never taken any fertility drugs ever before so six vials is probably a big shock to my body !!


----------

